# Another title!!!



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Max earned his VER obedience title this past Sunday July 11 with a score of 190 and placed 2nd and came so very close to finishing his UD title as well  Max did so good and was such a goof ball and so excited to be in the ring I had a hard time keeping him focused and under control but he did it. We are so very proud of this guy!!!!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

YEAH DADDY MAX)) hugs from masi


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Thanks Max really had a good time


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

Super!!!


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Thanks Mary


----------



## txbwj (May 2, 2010)

Mucho congrats to Max


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Congrats!

:happyboogie: :happyboogie: :happyboogie: :groovy: :groovy: :toasting: :toasting: :toasting:


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Congrats Max!


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Congratulations!!! What an accomplished team!! :happyboogie::toasting:


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

Big congrats on the new title!!! :happyboogie:


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Thanks everyone Max has been a lot of fun to show.


----------

